# Galaxy  Tab A 10.1 SM-T580 SD Karte zu internem Speicher machen



## virtuall (31. März 2018)

Hi 

vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen  Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. 

Ich möchte bei meinem Samsung Galaxy Tablet SM-T580 die SD Karte zum internen Speicher machen. Ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung hier probiert: So konnt Ihr immer MicroSD-Karten als internen Speicher formatieren - AndroidPIT

Ich kann das auch alles ausführen, es kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Allerdings kann ich die SD Karte danach halt immer noch nicht als Internen Speicher wählen. Hat hier jemand ne Idee? Der Interne Speicher ist mittlerweile einfach zu klein. 

LG


----------



## virtuall (4. April 2018)

Schade, hat wohl keiner ne Idee


----------

